# Datenbank nutzen-wie?



## Scar47 (7. Feb 2011)

Folgendes: 
ich habe eine datenbank(oder nen file ka ich kenne mich da ned aus)
ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/pub/misc/movies/database/genres.list.gz

und jetzt möchte ich,das mein programm mir genau das genre zurück gibt, welches zum dem eingegebenen film gehört. man gehe davon aus, dass der film der neuste von den verfilmten ist (also wenn mehrere möglichkeiten sind soll das etil einfach die erstbeste nehmen)

wie sähe so ien Programmtext zum Beispiel aus, oder wo erfahre ich wie das geht. 
ich verstehe das leider gar nicht..habe noch nie was mit datenbanken gemacht und weiß nicht wie ich da iwas herausfinden soll...


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2011)

'Datenbanken' in eine Suchmaschine eintippen, vielleicht noch zusammen mit 'Java', falls von einem Java-Programm aus?
so schwer ist das doch nicht, die Arbeit das zu lernen natürlich leider schon

hier noch Link auf Vorgänger-Thema
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/112726-filmgenre-internet-abfragen.html


----------



## XHelp (7. Feb 2011)

Das ist keine Datenbank, sondern eine Textdatei.
Entweder packst du die Werte in eine Datenbank, damit der Zugriff darauf schneller wird. Aber dafür musst du dich erstmal in die Grundlagen einlesen, die bestimmt in dem Insel-Buch beschrieben sind.
Oder du gehst die Datei zeilenweise durch und suchst die passenden Beiträge raus. Hier musst du allerdings bedenken, dass die Datei 1 133 356 Zeilen hat


----------



## Scar47 (7. Feb 2011)

wie lange würde das schätzungsweise dauern bis man einen durchluaf hat?
...wie schwer ist es das zu lernen?


und wie muss ich die datei dann behandeln- da steht als dateiendung ja .list
...wie geht das dann?


----------



## XHelp (7. Feb 2011)

Scar47 hat gesagt.:


> wie lange würde das schätzungsweise dauern bis man einen durchluaf hat?


Es geht hier eher um Sekunden. Der Rechner mit SSD braucht bei mir 3 Sekunden, der ohne braucht 13 (beides inkl. Filmsuche).


> ...wie schwer ist es das zu lernen?


Komische Frage... wenn du gut lernst, dann schnell, wenn du nicht gut lernst dann nicht schnell.


> und wie muss ich die datei dann behandeln- da steht als dateiendung ja .list
> ...wie geht das dann?



Dann ändere die Dateiendung in 
	
	
	
	





```
txt
```
 und tadaaaaaaaa :bahnhof:


----------



## Scar47 (7. Feb 2011)

wie würdest du das durchsuchen?
sry...ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung von dem ganzen kram. ich habe bisher halt eig nur so speicher und lade methoden gehabt...ansonsten habe ich nie wirklich mit files gearbeitet.


----------



## XHelp (7. Feb 2011)

Zeilenweise...
Let me google that for you


----------



## Scar47 (7. Feb 2011)

das ist mir klar aber wie ordnet der den kram dann zu... ist ja nicht so das in jeder zeile nur ein film und seine genre stehen


----------



## XHelp (7. Feb 2011)

Scar47 hat gesagt.:


> ist ja nicht so das in jeder zeile nur ein film und seine genre stehen



Doch, es ist so. Die Zeilenumbrüche sind allerdings als \n angegeben und nicht als "typisch-Windows" \r\n. Vermutlich kommt einfach dein Texteditor nicht damit klar.


----------

